# New 292Bh



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

Just returned home this afternoon with the newest member of our family!!! I can not wait for this camping season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

She's a beaut Clark!


----------



## Nightwishh (Mar 26, 2012)

there are was good work !


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks great. How did it tow with the F150? Aren't you over your payload with that trailers tongue weight?


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> Looks great. How did it tow with the F150? Aren't you over your payload with that trailers tongue weight?


The Ecoboost pulled it great! I was pleasantly surprised how well it did on the big hills. I know its no diesel but for what it is i am very impressed! They installed the Equal-i-zer hitch and it work great. We had high winds on the ride home with gusts up to 50mph so there were a couple times i got pushed around but there was no white knuckles and tractor trailers didn't bother me when they went by.The truck even averaged 10.6 mpg on the 5hr ride home! My truck has 1700lbs of payload and the trailers tongue weight will be around 1000lbs when it is loaded for camping. That leaves me 700lbs for the wife, kids and there bikes in the back of truck. For an added safety cushion i was told once the WDHitch is setup it will take 20-25% of the tongue weight and put it back onto the trailer. So i still have some wiggle room. What also helps with stability is that my truck has 157" wheel base..


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't forget the weight of your gas too. At 6 pounds per gallon it adds up pretty fast.


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> Don't forget the weight of your gas too. At 6 pounds per gallon it adds up pretty fast.


 Actually I think its 8lbs per gallon and im still within my #'s... payload is figured with a 150lb driver so I have wife and kids(300lbs) tongue weight (1000lbs),gas (208lbs) I still have a 200lb cushion. And that not even figuring the 20% of tongue weight that gets transfered back to the trailer with the WDHitch. I think I did my math correctly ...


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Water is 8lb per gallon & gasoline is 6lb per gallon, so you just got an instant rebate of about 60 pounds!


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> Water is 8lb per gallon & gasoline is 6lb per gallon, so you just got an instant rebate of about 60 pounds!


In that case I guess I will allow myself a few more burgers and hotdogs this summer instead of chicken!!!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

CamperKev said:


> Water is 8lb per gallon & gasoline is 6lb per gallon, so you just got an instant rebate of about 60 pounds!


In that case I guess I will allow myself a few more burgers and hotdogs this summer instead of chicken!!!!!








[/quote]

To be exact, at 68 degrees, gasoline weight is 6.15 and water is 8.34 pounds.

not too sure what the 1/4 pound dogs weigh.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

CamperKev said:


> Water is 8lb per gallon & gasoline is 6lb per gallon, so you just got an instant rebate of about 60 pounds!


In that case I guess I will allow myself a few more burgers and hotdogs this summer instead of chicken!!!!!








[/quote]
And a few more beers! Show us some photos of that new 292BH if you have a chance. The rear bunk area looks interesting. I also wish we could transplant that bathroom into our 301BQ...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Kev, we looked at a 292BH at a dealer the other day. It was int he middle of the lot and had no battery so we couldn't turn anything on. One thing I wanted to find out is where the range hood vents. Didn't see any internal vent openings and there isn't one through the wall either. Does it vent through the roof somehow? It's located next to the fridge. Do they vent it into the fridge vent area?


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> Kev, we looked at a 292BH at a dealer the other day. It was int he middle of the lot and had no battery so we couldn't turn anything on. One thing I wanted to find out is where the range hood vents. Didn't see any internal vent openings and there isn't one through the wall either. Does it vent through the roof somehow? It's located next to the fridge. Do they vent it into the fridge vent area?


That's a good question? I will find out and get back to you.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The range hood just recirculates air & doesn't vent to the outside. We never use ours, but I think it sucks air through the aluminum mesh filter and exhausts it around the sides of the intake. We have a MaxxFan mounted in the ceiling vent in front of the stove, so we really don't need the hood.


----------



## kobuyashi (Sep 30, 2009)

CamperKev said:


> Looks great. How did it tow with the F150? Aren't you over your payload with that trailers tongue weight?


The Ecoboost pulled it great! I was pleasantly surprised how well it did on the big hills. I know its no diesel but for what it is i am very impressed! They installed the Equal-i-zer hitch and it work great. We had high winds on the ride home with gusts up to 50mph so there were a couple times i got pushed around but there was no white knuckles and tractor trailers didn't bother me when they went by.The truck even averaged 10.6 mpg on the 5hr ride home! My truck has 1700lbs of payload and the trailers tongue weight will be around 1000lbs when it is loaded for camping. That leaves me 700lbs for the wife, kids and there bikes in the back of truck. For an added safety cushion i was told once the WDHitch is setup it will take 20-25% of the tongue weight and put it back onto the trailer. So i still have some wiggle room. What also helps with stability is that my truck has 157" wheel base..
[/quote]
I was glad to read this. I was looking at the exact same truck online, color and all. Was seriously considering it and still may. It looks like you have the Max Tow package which is hard to find on a lot, that is what lead to my online search.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> The range hood just recirculates air & doesn't vent to the outside. We never use ours, but I think it sucks air through the aluminum mesh filter and exhausts it around the sides of the intake. We have a MaxxFan mounted in the ceiling vent in front of the stove, so we really don't need the hood.


On my 21RS, the vent hood has an opening in the back where it vents out. I did feel around the sides and back of the hood and couldn't find any openings. The microwave above the hood has a cabinet above it that seems too shallow, almost like they ran a vent behind it.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> The range hood just recirculates air & doesn't vent to the outside. We never use ours, but I think it sucks air through the aluminum mesh filter and exhausts it around the sides of the intake. We have a MaxxFan mounted in the ceiling vent in front of the stove, so we really don't need the hood.


On my 21RS, the vent hood has an opening in the back where it vents out. I did feel around the sides and back of the hood and couldn't find any openings. The microwave above the hood has a cabinet above it that seems too shallow, almost like they ran a vent behind it.
[/quote]
Now you've got me wondering. I'll take a trip to the storage lot tonight to check it out. The space above our microwave is closed off with a panel at the front, and I'm thinking it's just empty in there. I have batteries hooked up, so it will be easy to see where the air goes.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> The range hood just recirculates air & doesn't vent to the outside. We never use ours, but I think it sucks air through the aluminum mesh filter and exhausts it around the sides of the intake. We have a MaxxFan mounted in the ceiling vent in front of the stove, so we really don't need the hood.


On my 21RS, the vent hood has an opening in the back where it vents out. I did feel around the sides and back of the hood and couldn't find any openings. The microwave above the hood has a cabinet above it that seems too shallow, almost like they ran a vent behind it.
[/quote]
Now you've got me wondering. I'll take a trip to the storage lot tonight to check it out. The space above our microwave is closed off with a panel at the front, and I'm thinking it's just empty in there. I have batteries hooked up, so it will be easy to see where the air goes.
[/quote]

I went out and took a look at our 301BQ. It is not really possible to vent it to the outside on the 301BQ (at least not easily) since the window is right up against the hood. The fan vents back into the trailer under the hood on the upper side of the filter. Luckily we do not really use our indoor stove while camping, except to maybe boil water.

DAN


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Beat me to it Dan! Yep, for a minute there I was hoping that something had changed and the hood actually vented outside. Oh well.


----------

